# First Intake Of Class 5 Deck Trainees



## tabnab44 (Jan 15, 2006)

Hello Everyone , I am trying to trace these lads from 1978 -1981 who went to MNC Greenhithe,I am in touch with quite a few of this group but need info on the following..

Ian Hutchinson ....last known of as Master in Everards

Kevin Bunten.......last known of in Everards

Dave Morris.........last known of in Everards

Jim Mckeown.......last known of in Everards

Simon Nosworthy.....last known of in Everards

Andy Joscelyn.......last known of in Everards

All these lads will be aged in their late 40s ... (Thumb)


----------



## tabnab44 (Jan 15, 2006)

Oops .. Missed one ... Neil Gordon ..think he went into the Police ..another Everards man.


----------



## mike676426 (Sep 25, 2011)

*Andy Joscelyn*

Hi,

I can see that yours is an old post but I wondered if you ever tracked down Andy Joscelyn?

I knew Andy from the Army. He joined Royal Corp of Transport Marine Div in 1982. As did I and a few other ex Merchant Navy guys as the army was looking for qualified people around that time. 

I left in 1985 and I think Andy left shortly afterwards. I too have been trying to locate him which is why a google search directed me to your post.

I did recently learn that he was living in Hythe, Hampshire. He has at least one son who is (or was) working as a deck hand in the RFA. Another ex army buddy in now with the RFA and coincidentally ended up sailing with Andy's son, hence the information.

If you have any details for him I would like to get in touch

thanks
Mike Neil


----------



## Capneil (Feb 19, 2013)

The first time I met Ian Hutchinson in 1986 onboard the Doris 1 when I sailed as DHU and Ian was deck hand. As you say he did sail as master for a while, but later sailed as Chief Officer. The last time I saw Ian was when I joined the Sanguity to releave him in November 2000 and after that I never heared about him. So I assume he must have left Everards not long after then. He was a great ship mate and if you do get hold of him would be greatfull of any details.
Neil


----------

